# Anybody else dissatisfied with Dorico's Editor resolution?



## Bollen (Mar 31, 2022)

Just tried to make the case in Dorico's forum as to why the resolution of the Editors make them pretty useless. I've tried campaigning before, but never really get in traction. I know a lot of people there don't even venture into Play mode, but I thought my fellow VI-Cers surely spend a lot of time editing/programming and trying to get decent playback out of it?

I made an example there where a simple quaver triplet at 60bpm cannot be edited, because of the grid limitation (demisemiqueaver). You literally cannot put a dot at the beginning of the note.... Sigh!

Am I alone on this? I have so many Playback issues with Dorico, but I always seem to be the only one reporting bugs or complaining about the limitations. Please tell me you're out there my brothers and sisters of MIDI programming....


----------



## sinkd (Mar 31, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Just tried to make the case in Dorico's forum as to why the resolution of the Editors make them pretty useless. I've tried campaigning before, but never really get in traction. I know a lot of people there don't even venture into Play mode, but I thought my fellow VI-Cers surely spend a lot of time editing/programming and trying to get decent playback out of it?
> 
> I made an example there where a simple quaver triplet at 60bpm cannot be edited, because of the grid limitation (demisemiqueaver). You literally cannot put a dot at the beginning of the note.... Sigh!
> 
> Am I alone on this? I have so many Playback issues with Dorico, but I always seem to be the only one reporting bugs or complaining about the limitations. Please tell me you're out there my brothers and sisters of MIDI programming....


Can you link to your example?


----------



## Bollen (Mar 31, 2022)

sinkd said:


> Can you link to your example?


Sure thing: https://forums.steinberg.net/t/a-case-for-better-resolution-in-the-editors/778004


----------



## ennbr (Mar 31, 2022)

Last I heard they have not finished with Play yet in Dorico 4 and additional features will come in future updates


----------



## Bollen (Mar 31, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Last I heard they have not finished with Play yet in Dorico 4 and additional features will come in future updates


I hope you're right. I know they are still working on the editors and expanding them, but the actual resolution has been there since the beginning. Hence my doubt it will be changed....


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 31, 2022)

You can bet it will be addressed, the only question is when. 

Dorico has done a good job addressing the concerns of those mostly interested in DAW-like functions, but the development team has been heavily weighted down for last 18 months or so by the need to develop an iPad version and their involvement with Steinberg's licensing transition. They have shown they are committed to further development in this area, but they do have other "camps" of constituents to keep happy as well. They have so many to do items in the pipeline we have no idea how long any particular improvement will take.


----------

